# almost cured?



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

i feel almost 100% (feeling in my body. in sync with my mind and body,and feeling how i used to again)But the way i got it ,Was playing for hours on my ps3. and then BAM! panic attack with a hint of DP.I Dont know what was going , just ran outside , feeling of need of fresh air.

but reason why i say this is because everytime i play and video games now , DP is in the back on my mind . scared it might come back /just snap back from/while playing video games.Or just get a sense of derealization while playing(note: i dont play for hours like i used to.)

.I dont wanna leave video games , cause thats a part of me. and kinda like it.i dont know what to do...


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

Bro i play video games hardcore.. it's a good distraction from DP and can really get you distracted, but at the same time its kind of like it drifts you further away from reality. It's good and bad. It's odd that you got DP from video games, i played alot of xbox prior to my DP so it might of played a role/contributed to me developing DP. Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Crayson said:


> Bro i play video games hardcore.. it's a good distraction from DP and can really get you distracted, but at the same time its kind of like it drifts you further away from reality. It's good and bad. It's odd that you got DP from video games, i played alot of xbox prior to my DP so it might of played a role/contributed to me developing DP. Glad to hear you're feeling better.


yeah, but the thing is , im not on DP, rather being scared that it might trigger it again via video-games. Its not just video games that First triggered DP, i think it was total of : Anxtiey , isolation ,and videogame - habbits..

Sometimes i get derealized during playing videogames, goes away when i stop.(Maybe because i get so into it, and lose myself in it.,Then when i stop, i snap back to reality)

I know its hard to tell myself this , but i think i may have to quit hah. ugh : /


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

You wont have to quit just ease back into it!


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

Video games helped me a lot with DP. I used to have it 24/7 and since I got addicted to video games it only comes and goes like 7 to 8 hours a day. It's all about distraction and not to worry about your situation.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just a tip: Don't alter playing video games, or any aspect of your life, due to the fact that you do or don't have DP.

Otherwise you'll associate certain things with DP and others with recovery, and either way, you'll be thinking ABOUT DP when you do them. So play video games with or without DP and eventually there'll be no connection between the two.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

ph10nc said:


> Just a tip: Don't alter playing video games, or any aspect of your life, due to the fact that you do or don't have DP.
> 
> Otherwise you'll associate certain things with DP and others with recovery, and either way, you'll be thinking ABOUT DP when you do them. So play video games with or without DP and eventually there'll be no connection between the two.


exactly what i didnt alter myself while i had dp. But Dp was triggered from video games . SO in a way its kinda like a traumatic event .Follow?


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Video Games didnt cause you DP.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

AlexFromPT said:


> Video Games didnt cause you DP.


well we dont know that for sure , but for now , i hate playing videos games just for the fact that it might trigger DP again


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't believe for one second that games can cause DP. Sorry but you really are just conning yourself there. Stick with that idea if you want but it will prevent you going any deeper into the causes. I'd drop it.


----------

